# Taking money



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Look up a device called 'Square'. I used to use it when I sold artwork. If you have a smart phone you can run credit cards. I think there is a way to do it remotely as well. 

PayPal is a great option but not everyone is set up to do PayPal. I've run into people that don't want to use it.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I like cash. Cash is King!
Nobody will complaint for sending cash.
But if it gets lost then it is a headache. Send money order then.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

Check out Etsy. Payment is made through them via credit card. Fees are not unreasonable. I have an Etsy shop for my pottery. 

For friends I know, and people I trust, I accept personal checks. No one's ever given me a bad check, but again, it's only for people I know and / or trust.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Love my square. You can do manual entry and take orders over the phone, rate is a little higher than a swipe though.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

How about Bitcoin?


----------



## leejones15 (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anybody tried Intuit? Can anyone compare it to Square?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought bitcoin is outdated or that they went out of
business, no?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bitcoin is still a thing. I would take it. Mostly I use square for point of sale and PayPal for online


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Post office. Money orders are pretty cheap. Under $2.
Then you can mail the check while you're there. 
Good as gold.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not just mail out the cash at the PO?
I've sent cash in an envelope to pay for the queen packages before.
Seller is happy not have to goto the bank for that.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

beepro said:


> Why not just mail out the cash at the PO?
> I've sent cash in an envelope to pay for the queen packages before.
> Seller is happy not have to goto the bank for that.


Sure. It's always best to send cash. 
I mailed you $14,000 in cash. Did you get it? If not how about a refund? 
Starting to see a problem with mailing cash yet?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I figured that it is going to be around $32 dollars only.
A small amount compare to 14K. For larger transaction then
wire it through the bank or get a cashier check.


----------



## AJ7 (Aug 26, 2015)

email money transfer works good for small amounts, have had no issues.


----------



## RuthJO (Oct 3, 2016)

I think then you can start a online business store and get payment through credit cards.


----------



## ChuckReburn (Dec 17, 2013)

leejones15 said:


> We are just starting to sell our stuff, and are receiving orders from OUT OF STATE (through word of mouth and friends and family right now). What is the best way to get money when not selling in person? Paypal, or does anyone have anything else to recommend?


"Out of State" capitalized for emphasis = engaging in "Interstate Commerce" requires Federal licensing. Likely not an issue for the quiet little stuff but, an online store advertising shipping makes it pretty obvious. There are a number of digital methods of transferring funds, Square and PayPal seem to be the biggest players.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Thats a 5yr old thread...if she ended up going with bitcoin back then she can prob retire now lol


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Thats a 5yr old thread...if she ended up going with bitcoin back then she can prob retire now lol


Wouldn't that make you ill to know you bought a pound of honey with a 5 dollar bitcoin?

Alex


----------

